# MUD BUDDYS



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well,I'm not going to make the trip to the MIMB annual ride. And so far it looks like most of the local boys are not gonna do the mini MIMB at Crosby.
So,me and a few buddies are gonna head to Mud Buddys Labor Day Weekend.If anyone is going to be there,or wants to meet up,let me know.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

28 views and nothing???
How about some opinions on the park from people who have been???


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I won't be able to go... Will have a newborn son soon... But I have been to Mud Buddy's... It was a pretty cool place, lots of DEEP mud holes.. I wish it was bigger, when we went, the river was too high so we couldn't even ride near it, but I've seen pics of the river when it's down and it looks like fun....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new son...
We plan on doing the family ride thing. My 10 year old will be riding his 90 and I was told he could make it pretty much anywhere out there with it.Also heard there were some good holes for daddy to play in also.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's is really open out there... which kinda gets boring cuz you can see everything almost like riding in a big field, but with patches of slightly wooded areas... but on the other hand, there is plenty of room to go around the big holes, so your son should be able to follow you around everywhere out there.. I'll see if I can pull up my pics from when I went...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Let me know if this link works for ya... These were last November, the weekend before Thanksgiving... good times... COLD and WET! Looking at the pics makes me want to go back! I didn't have my snorks on then, so I wasn't able to go through the deep stuff... although I did go through a couple that I shouldn't have! Just make sure you bring everything you will need to eat/drink/etc... the nearest store is pretty far away... to get to Mud Buddy's you have to go PAST B.F.E., over 3 cattle guards, then make a left.... LOL.... no really! 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=14862&id=1679296404&l=2acaca68e2


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Those are some good pics. I've been trying to find some that really show the park. They also have the MX track and my son loves riding those with his Raptor 90. So he should have a good time. If he's having fun, dad's having fun !!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Let me know if this link works for ya... These were last November, the weekend before Thanksgiving... good times... COLD and WET! Looking at the pics makes me want to go back! I didn't have my snorks on then, so I wasn't able to go through the deep stuff... although I did go through a couple that I shouldn't have! Just make sure you bring everything you will need to eat/drink/etc... the nearest store is pretty far away... to get to Mud Buddy's you have to go PAST B.F.E., over 3 cattle guards, then make a left.... LOL.... no really!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=14862&id=1679296404&l=2acaca68e2


Baaahahahaha past BFE....you got that right. But its 4 cattle guards, not 3. Also make sure your truck has good tires and shocks because it'll rattle your teeth out if you don't.

I've been to MB about dozen plus times. Park is fairly small (330 acres) but its usually alot of fun. There are some deep holes that'll swallow the brute in an instant (i know from experience ha) but like gpin said there is always an easy way around the difficult spot. The river is a blast to ride in because its not too terribly deep, just make sure wade out there and see before you dive in...unless you have snorks. Creek bottom is nothing but river sand, new holes form daily....especially with alot of traffic. I was there about 2 weeks ago and the creek height was perfect. Makes for a good spot to hang out on a hot sultry day. 

As of right now Ill be heading down to the valley for some whitewing hunting for labor day, but if plans change I might head up that way.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

^-- oh yeah and exactly what he said about having good tires on your truck!!! if it's raining, the road gets pretty nasty... I didn't think I was going to make it with my 2wd half ton pulling my lowboy with 3 bikes on it... my buddy almost got stuck with his 3/4 ton 4x4 Mega Cab... 

One thing I didn't like was the mud in the bottom of the deep holes is like a tan/gray CLAY... and it's HARD to get out of your skid plates and a-arms and everywhere else it works its way into when you get in those holes... the rest of the mud has a sand base to it and washes off pretty easily... if you do get into the clay, try to wash it out BEFORE it hardens :nutkick:

The owner of the place is really cool also... the night we were there he was driving around in his (ranger?) giving out jello shots or something... LOL


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh and they also have a drag race track also... that one is fun to see if your bike is better than your friends! LOL.. I found out that a PoPo 500 is a pretty fast little beast! and my Kodiak 400 is slow.. LOL


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds awesome.
I've already got a race lined up with my buddy.He had a full motor job done by Turner on his Honda Rincon.He wants a piece of the Brute. So we're gonna put this rivalry to bed that weekend.....Oh,did I mention I'm undefeated in drag racing LOL !!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm also thinking about adding the MSD before I go and not telling him about it..hehehe!!!!:haha:


----------



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

Mud buddies is like a second home too me and all the guys I ride with here in Victoria. It isn't to big but if you go on a good weekend. There's always a good party. We are planing on going labor day weekend. But because of soggy bottom the fallowing weekend don't know If I can afford it. And by the way. The owner Kelly is a really cool guy. Get him drunk enof and he will take everyone on a huge night ride. Those are always fun!!


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

i have been on that night ride he will take you everywhere. its a fun place and there was one hole that got me that was bout it i burned my belt up and broke a tie rod end that was it!!!


----------



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

im 80 percent sure ill be at mud buddies labor day weekend


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Stop by and hollar at us.
Just look for my brute and I'll be in a silver Nissan Titan with a Weekend Warrior travel trailer that has blue and silver flames on it.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

ttt...
What's the word meangreen360 ????


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Have not heard from kim. Headed to river run friday.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, the trip was alot of fun. The park isn't very big but we all had a blast. Got to try the MIMB Snorks out in the pond.
Also got whooped in drag racing by a Renegade 800. Only by two bike lengths,but he was running a programmer. I'll post up some pics tonight.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i dont think it was the programme that got you, might have been that Rotax 800..lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

True.
I would've liked to see how much closer it would've been apples to apples.
He was running stock tires with a programmer.
I was running 28 Zillas with Muzzy and 2 in lift....LOL.
I did take a stock Banshee with only pipes ..


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah the tires and lift might have hurt you there chief...but also the renagade might be lighter as well if im not mistaken


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Acouple pics from Labor Day.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a pretty good time. I need to head up there within the next few months before hunting season.


----------

